# Rescue GSD-Pure or Mix?



## GSD Friend (May 16, 2021)

Hi,
I've lurked on this site for a while, being between dogs since my last GSD died. I've been looking at rescue sites and shelters, and I'm curious whether anyone can tell from these photos whether this dog is a pure GSD or a mix. I'm going to a meet 'n' greet in a couple of days when they give me an appointment, so I haven't seen the dog in person yet. He weighs 94 pounds and was picked up by Animal Control, so his background is a mystery. Thanks! Patti


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

GSD Friend said:


> I'm curious whether anyone can tell from these photos whether this dog is a pure GSD or a mix.


In a word, no. He certainly looks GSD. But, one cannot "tell" purebred or not from a photo!


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Looks like a GSD to me.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I've never seen a stock-coated GSD with feathers on its tail that were that long. So, my guess is no, not pure.
Could we see a side photo of him standing, with his whole body, including legs? Angulation of the legs is one of the best clues as to if it's a GSD or not, also the way the tail hangs, with a slight hook to one side. 

As for what Tim said, yeah, it's really impossible to tell without a DNA test. I've seen 50/50 mixes that I would have sworn were pure GSD.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Slamdunc said:


> Looks like a GSD to me.


HEY!! Slamdunc!! Long time no see!
Welcome back! What have you been up to?


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Sunsilver said:


> HEY!! Slamdunc!! Long time no see!
> Welcome back! What have you been up to?


Hello SS,
Thank you! 

Just working and currently running a Patrol / Narcotics school for 6 agencies. I just retired my dog and I am training a new dog for myself, a nice GSD. I've only had the GSD for two weeks and things are going well, so far. It's a long story, but I had to medically retire a very nice malinois for a CCL injury, and I kept him. His replacement a second Malinois was returned after 2 weeks to the vendor for having been imprinted on Marijuana. The GSD was my third pick, but he is doing ok so far. I'm keeping very busy. 

I hope you are doing well.

Jim


----------



## GSD Friend (May 16, 2021)

This dog is in a shelter so these are the only photos they posted--no side shots. When I go to see him, I'll bring my camera and take a side photo. My main worry is that he might be part husky, and I really want the trainability of a true GSD. Plus, huskies are escape artists and want to run for hundreds of miles, so I don't want those traits. I'm not sure, but Animal Control might have picked him up with another dog whose photos I've attached here. I'm thinking maybe they are brothers from the same litter, but if so, the brother definitely looks a bit wolf-like or husky-ish. If they are brothers, then that would point to the other one also being a mix.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Looks like an "American bred" GSD. Not a show line or a working line dog. Just a very commonly bred type of dog. He looks like a beautiful dog that probably has a nice temperament. I would go see him, and not worry about his pedigree too much. Because, you will never know. If he has a good temperament adopt him.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

The dog you’re interested in appears to be high content GSD…. i agree, a stock coat with a feathered tail is not likely purebred. that said, i don’t see husky right off, but i understand the thought process when comparing to the potential sibling. sibling also has got some muscle atrophy going on in the face (masticatory muscles) that are causing the long face and deep set eyes…. giving him a more wolfy appearance. without being influenced by seeing the “brother”, i’d be looking towards possibly some LSG breed. they can be independent but not as high energy and stubborn as huskies.


----------



## GSD Friend (May 16, 2021)

Slamdunc said:


> Looks like an "American bred" GSD. Not a show line or a working line dog. Just a very commonly bred type of dog. He looks like a beautiful dog that probably has a nice temperament. I would go see him, and not worry about his pedigree too much. Because, you will never know. If he has a good temperament adopt him.


Thanks, Slamdunc. He does look friendly in the photos. I really do care most about temperament. My first GSD was a rescue but from a famous agility working line, and he was super intelligent, high strung, but great. My second GSD, also a rescue, was not well bred but so mellow and peaceful that I really want another dog with a stable personality like his. So I printed out instructions on 6 tests to give a shelter dog, and I'll wing it. With previous dogs, I let rescue groups be the go-between and give a character assessment, but I should be able to do it myself by now. Thanks again!


----------



## GSD Friend (May 16, 2021)

Fodder said:


> The dog you’re interested in appears to be high content GSD…. i agree, a stock coat with a feathered tail is not likely purebred. that said, i don’t see husky right off, but i understand the thought process when comparing to the potential sibling. sibling also has got some muscle atrophy going on in the face (masticatory muscles) that are causing the long face and deep set eyes…. giving him a more wolfy appearance. without being influenced by seeing the “brother”, i’d be looking towards possibly some LSG breed. they can be independent but not as high energy and stubborn as huskies.


Thanks for the info. I'm glad you don't see husky in him. And you're very perceptive to pick up the muscle atrophy in the sibling. But what is a LSG breed?


----------



## GSD Friend (May 16, 2021)

GSD Friend said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm glad you don't see husky in him. And you're very perceptive to pick up the muscle atrophy in the sibling. But what is a LSG breed?





Fodder said:


> The dog you’re interested in appears to be high content GSD…. i agree, a stock coat with a feathered tail is not likely purebred. that said, i don’t see husky right off, but i understand the thought process when comparing to the potential sibling. sibling also has got some muscle atrophy going on in the face (masticatory muscles) that are causing the long face and deep set eyes…. giving him a more wolfy appearance. without being influenced by seeing the “brother”, i’d be looking towards possibly some LSG breed. they can be independent but not as high energy and stubborn as huskies.


Never mind my previous question, I googled LSG breed. Thanks, Fodder


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Livestock Guardian Breeds


GSD Friend said:


> Never mind my previous question, I googled LSG breed. Thanks, Fodder


i could be way off, but something in his face caused anatolian shepherd to cross my mind. but really it’s just his tail that’s throwing me off. it’s pretty fantastic!








i would suspect he’s got some strong GSD influence, and as mentioned, i’d go into the meeting with an open mind and not judge him by something that _may_ be lurking in his pedigree.

i have one of those high content (only 50%) GSD who anyone would guess could be purebred. where i’m able to identify his malinois and cattle dog traits…. i say he’s inherited the good parts


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Slamdunc said:


> I hope you are doing well.


I've had my ups and downs! In May, I had to say 'goodbye' to my much-loved ASL/GSL female. She was 14 1/2, and a super nice dog, though she had a stubborn, mischievous streak that kept me on my toes!

I still have my black Czech/W. German working line, but we're both retired from sport now, as I did a round with breast cancer last year, and though I'm expecting a good outcome, my get up and go has got up and went. Hoping to do some nosework with her when this Covid thing is past, and I get some of my energy back! Her father was a drug and tracking dog for the police, so she's got the right genes!


----------



## GSD Friend (May 16, 2021)

Fodder said:


> Livestock Guardian Breeds
> 
> i could be way off, but something in his face caused anatolian shepherd to cross my mind. but really it’s just his tail that’s throwing me off. it’s pretty fantastic!
> View attachment 579818
> ...


That's what we all would hope for in a mix: getting the best traits of all the breeds involved. Well, you and all the others who commented have given me hope that he could be a great dog. I'll let you know after I see him in person. I like that Anatolian shepherd's intensity. And his tail kind of reminds me of the Malamute I had in my 20s.


----------



## K9WolfAlpha (Aug 9, 2020)

GSD Friend said:


> Hi,
> I've lurked on this site for a while, being between dogs since my last GSD died. I've been looking at rescue sites and shelters, and I'm curious whether anyone can tell from these photos whether this dog is a pure GSD or a mix. I'm going to a meet 'n' greet in a couple of days when they give me an appointment, so I haven't seen the dog in person yet. He weighs 94 pounds and was picked up by Animal Control, so his background is a mystery. Thanks! Patti
> View attachment 579814
> View attachment 579815


There's a way to get the truth instead of guessing. When you meet take a swab on his inside cheek. https://embarkvet.com/?utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=cns_acq_dog_dna_20190601&utm_term=dog dna test kit&utm_content=all_all_us&gclid=CjwKCAjw2vOLBhBPEiwAjEeK9vt-lesSuc05PTa4Tgr4mYrffXE1H2lTKKbQBlLSzRy9R8233nYYqBoCVhAQAvD_BwE


----------



## GSD Friend (May 16, 2021)

K9WolfAlpha said:


> There's a way to get the truth instead of guessing. When you meet take a swab on his inside cheek. https://embarkvet.com/?utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=cns_acq_dog_dna_20190601&utm_term=dog dna test kit&utm_content=all_all_us&gclid=CjwKCAjw2vOLBhBPEiwAjEeK9vt-lesSuc05PTa4Tgr4mYrffXE1H2lTKKbQBlLSzRy9R8233nYYqBoCVhAQAvD_BwE


Thanks for the link! I was thinking of getting his DNA tested, but not until after/if I adopt him because time is of the essence, and testing would take a while. I can't let him linger in the shelter because sometimes German shepherds are snapped up quickly. Right now, they are letting me be first in line to choose between him and his long-nosed "brother."


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

My Tessa had really long tail (feathers)


----------



## GSD Friend (May 16, 2021)

ksotto333 said:


> My Tessa had really long tail (feathers)
> View attachment 579821


Interesting. She looks long-coated in general.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Duke has a long tail with feathers. He's 84% GS, some Samoyed and the rest is mutt. Only way to tell is a DNA test, but if you like the dog it doesn't matter. At his age I would not be worried about him taking off and, if he does, make sure he has his tags and is chipped. Some kind person will help him find his way home. Dogs in shelters know the value of a home, regular meals and an owner. And can you really resist that smile?


----------



## GSD Friend (May 16, 2021)

I thought he might be older, based on his white muzzle. I was actually looking for a 5, 6, or 7 year old GSD. But the shelter said their vet who did the neutering a couple weeks ago said he's 4 years old, and that's a firm estimate. So maybe he had a stressful life to cause the white muzzle. I hope he doesn't have wanderlust, being so recently neutered. But I will have him chipped and tagged and also will supervise him in the yard until I trust him. (I have a 6-foot fence, but some dogs can climb.)

Yes, that smile is a winner!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

GSD Friend said:


> Interesting. She looks long-coated in general.


Very long, very thick. I could cover most of my hand in her coat.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

ksotto333 said:


> My Tessa had really long tail (feathers)
> View attachment 579821


Yeah, but she's a LONG coat. This dog is a stock coat. Have never seen a stock coated GSD with feathers like that.


----------



## GSD Friend (May 16, 2021)

I'll let you all know what happens when I meet the dog(s). They are both on medical hold until the results of their titer tests come back from the lab to detemine if they need to be vaccinated.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

GSD Friend said:


> I'll let you all know what happens when I meet the dog(s). They are both on medical hold until the results of their titer tests come back from the lab to detemine if they need to be vaccinated.


this is the first i’ve heard of this being done in a shelter setting. i’m impressed.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Me too, Fodder!


----------



## GSD Friend (May 16, 2021)

Fodder said:


> this is the first i’ve heard of this being done in a shelter setting. i’m impressed.


And this is a low-budget rural shelter that can only afford to pay a vet 20 hours a week. I looked up their stats, and they find homes for 81% of the animals, the rest are euthanized if they are unadoptable (too aggressive or whatever).


----------



## Barz (Jan 9, 2020)

Looks like a total "luv" to me......look at that smile! Not many dogs are perfect though a few come pretty darn close. Good luck!


----------



## GSD Friend (May 16, 2021)

Barz said:


> Looks like a total "luv" to me......look at that smile! Not many dogs are perfect though a few come pretty darn close. Good luck!


I'm still waiting for his "medical hold" to be lifted so I can meet him. I guess that's how the shelter saves money, by sending the titer test to a state-run lab, which takes longer than normal. So I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

GSD Friend said:


> I'm still waiting for his "medical hold" to be lifted so I can meet him. I guess that's how the shelter saves money, by sending the titer test to a state-run lab, which takes longer than normal. So I'll keep everyone posted.


titers are significantly more expensive than vaccines. the reason would be for dog health or outbreak control…..which i suppose could save money in the long run. it certainly isn’t common practice among most shelters.


----------



## GSD Friend (May 16, 2021)

Fodder said:


> titers are significantly more expensive than vaccines. the reason would be for dog health or outbreak control…..which i suppose could save money in the long run. it certainly isn’t common practice among most shelters.


So by dog health, do you mean to avoid giving him an overdose of vaccines if he's already had them? Or can you think of any other reasons? I've called the shelter every 2 days just to check on the dogs, so the people there know I'm serious, but they haven't divulged much information about the medical hold.
Also, the other day you mentioned the possible sibling's atrophy of the masticatory muscles. Will this cause the dog health problems? I am totally favoring the 95-lb. dog as my first choice, but I'm going to give both of them the temperament tests to see if they are easygoing, independent, fearful, or aggressive. So on the very slim chance I fall in love with the long-faced "sibling," is there something I should know about his atrophied masticatory muscles? Thanks!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

GSD Friend said:


> So by dog health, do you mean to avoid giving him an overdose of vaccines if he's already had them? Or can you think of any other reasons? I've called the shelter every 2 days just to check on the dogs, so the people there know I'm serious, but they haven't divulged much information about the medical hold.
> Also, the other day you mentioned the possible sibling's atrophy of the masticatory muscles. Will this cause the dog health problems? I am totally favoring the 95-lb. dog as my first choice, but I'm going to give both of them the temperament tests to see if they are easygoing, independent, fearful, or aggressive. So on the very slim chance I fall in love with the long-faced "sibling," is there something I should know about his atrophied masticatory muscles? Thanks!


yes, over vaccinating has been linked to a number of conditions, but it remains somewhat of a controversial topic. i’m personally more reserved in that regard simply because vaccinations is what triggered an autoimmune response in my dog…..which is also the reason that i noticed the muscle atrophy on the long faced “brother” - it’s a symptom of my boys disease (masticatory muscle myositis). that said, MMM is rare… there are many other causes. i’d hate to turn you off of a potentially lovely dog if it’s something that you’re interested in learning more about and/or managing. a vet would be the best person to bring up those concerns.


----------



## GSD Friend (May 16, 2021)

Fodder said:


> yes, over vaccinating has been linked to a number of conditions, but it remains somewhat of a controversial topic. i’m personally more reserved in that regard simply because vaccinations is what triggered an autoimmune response in my dog…..which is also the reason that i noticed the muscle atrophy on the long faced “brother” - it’s a symptom of my boys disease (masticatory muscle myositis). that said, MMM is rare… there are many other causes. i’d hate to turn you off of a potentially lovely dog if it’s something that you’re interested in learning more about and/or managing. a vet would be the best person to bring up those concerns.


/ I just Googled MMM, and it sounds horrible. I'm sure you treated your dog and he's doing as well as possible, but the long-faced "brother" is another story because in the low-income farming area that both dogs came from, most people don't spend money taking their dogs to the vet. So if he has MMM, it has probably never been treated. I'll bring this up with the shelter people when I go there. But possible MMM in the "brother" does sway me more toward my first-choice dog. If they both have a nice temperament, then I would choose the healthier dog. Maybe the shelter vet recognized this in the "brother" and didn't want to trigger a worse autoimmune response by over-vaccinating him. Well, hopefully I will be able to get answers to these questions from the shelter people. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

for what it’s worth…. untreated MMM and he wouldn’t have an open mouth / smile on his face 😉 my point was that it could be from a number of other reasons….. or just his structure since we’re only only going off of photos.

my dog is doing great, thanks! a couple of relapses but he bounces back like a champ every time.


----------



## GSD Friend (May 16, 2021)

Fodder said:


> for what it’s worth…. untreated MMM and he wouldn’t have an open mouth / smile on his face 😉 my point was that it could be from a number of other reasons….. or just his structure since we’re only only going off of photos.
> 
> my dog is doing great, thanks! a couple of relapses but he bounces back like a champ every time.


I'm glad your dog's MMM is under control. He's lucky to have you. As for the possible sibling, my first thought was maybe the atrophy was caused by damage from a dog fight. At any rate, he can still smile so maybe whatever he has isn't too bad.


----------



## GSD Friend (May 16, 2021)

Sad news. The shelter just called to update me on the dogs, and the medical hold was for more than titer tests. The dogs also had distemper, and both were euthanized. After a week of waiting, I had already visualized the big one living in my house. Oh, well, back to the adoption search.


----------



## Drifter2406 (Oct 12, 2021)

Who cares, looks lovely.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

GSD Friend said:


> Sad news. The shelter just called to update me on the dogs, and the medical hold was for more than titer tests. The dogs also had distemper, and both were euthanized. After a week of waiting, I had already visualized the big one living in my house. Oh, well, back to the adoption search.


this is heartbreaking news… although i can’t accurately visualize you or your home, i certainly pictured them enjoying life outside of a shelter, and i can always appreciate someone willing to give an older dog a chance.

so sorry.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm saying pure GSD and 4 yo. Mine get grey muzzles at 2 yo


----------

